

Programmers for $2K per month, More? or Less? - ljw1001
http://deathrayresearch.tumblr.com/post/29618400914/programmers-for-2-000-per-month-more-or-less

======
gexla
The Philippines is a fun and interesting place to live. Actually, lots of
places in Asia are. And some of the biggest / fastest growing economies are in
the area. You could get a group of coders from the U.S. and set up shop there.
For USD 1K per month* you could rent a really nice / big house and get helpers
to do all the cooking and cleaning for your group (live-in helpers charge as
low as $6 per day.) Actually, you can hire people do do pretty much everything
so all you have to do is code. Bootstrapping is relatively cheap due to the
cost of living. Outsourced development, but from U.S. developers. ;)

Houses are actually far cheaper than that. You can get a really nice house for
USD 500 per month and a one bedroom can go for as low as USD 150. If I were to
come with a group, I would have everyone chip in to get something big. For 1K,
you would be living in luxury. ;)

~~~
ebiester
There is a non-trivial group of us who would be ready and willing to do that.
I happen to be in Turkey currently, but if you could have caught me when I was
a bit younger... ;)

I think the trick is that you would have to have someone taking care of all
the government interfacing -- work permits and the like. That's probably the
hardest part of working abroad.

~~~
ljw1001
Interesting. I hadn't considered that people would move to another country to
take advantage of the cost of living difference like that.

~~~
gexla
Actually, the Philippines can very easily cost as much as an average spot in
the U.S. Much of the drop in cost of living here for many people comes from
simplification.

Sell your car, sell your house and then give away or sell everything that you
can't carry on a plane. Then move into a small apartment away from from
friends and family. That's a big lifestyle change and you might save a lot of
money just by doing that.

I moved abroad because I saw the chance and took it, why not? That my cost of
living went way down was just an added benefit.

------
calldefine
yes,I do,Email:calldefine@gmail.com I like to work from home

More than 10 years of programming experience c/c++/linux/windows
Multithread/TcpIp/database/qt/mfc/Linux driver/kernel/winddk...

------
zouna214
yes,I do. Email: zouna214@yahoo.com.cn (c#\Java\oracle\javascript\\...)

------
liangyicool
yes,I do. Email: 506909108@qq.com (Java\mysql\javascript...)

------
gaoxin
yes,I do,Email:782669608@qq.com(c/c++ linux)

------
henter
haha~ henter@henter.me (PHP+MYSQL)

------
hunci
yes,I do.hunci@126.com

~~~
hunci
Ahha,my I pay everyone's attention please?! Yes,I play with
java,sqlServer,mysql..

